# Miami Pre 1923 Parts Needed



## JohnnyBGD (May 10, 2020)

Hi, i'm looking for some Miami Pre 1923 bike parts.  It appears to be a Merkel.
Need: 1. Sprocket T24 or 26 or? With Cups, bearings, retainer.  2. Foldup bike stand.  3. Handlebar Gooseneck  4.  Front fork bearings retainer, seats.  5. Front fender.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 10, 2020)

What style fender?  You have a picture of the rear?


----------



## JohnnyBGD (May 10, 2020)

Here's some closeups of the rear fender.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2020)

Can we see the whole bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## JohnnyBGD (May 10, 2020)

Here's the few pics I have.


----------



## JohnnyBGD (May 10, 2020)

I gently exposted the serial number.  Does this indicate or help identify the bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2020)

Definitely not a Flying Merkel. I'd like to see better pics of the fender bridges. @hoofhearted what ye say? V/r Shawn


----------



## szathmarig (May 10, 2020)

Could this be a Westfield built Miami badged bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2020)

szathmarig said:


> Could this be a Westfield built Miami badged bike?



That's why I wanted to see the fender bridges to confirm. From what I'm seeing the fender bridges and dropouts do no look Miami built and the badge appears to be later to me. The serial also is different than what you typically see with a Miami built bike. I'm thinking 1929 Westfield built. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2020)

This might help  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/miami-barn-find.151402/#post-1016519 While the badge is a little different I really believe this is a Westfield built bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2020)

Westfield, thanks to my buddy Louis




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (May 11, 2020)

Nice


----------



## JohnnyBGD (May 11, 2020)

That looks like the bike I have.  This is the first time anyone could identify it.  THANK YOU!
Thank you Freqman1, bentwoody66, louis
Awesome!  Now I can search the exact parts.


----------



## JohnnyBGD (May 11, 2020)

......and szathmarig!


----------



## JohnnyBGD (May 13, 2020)

Sorry for the delay on these.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2020)

On the plus side finding parts for a Westfield built bike is easier, and cheaper, than trying to find Miami parts. Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (May 13, 2020)

I have 2 merkels and a Hudson, raycycle..  the fender stays are thicker.. I’m agreeing it’s a Westfield. You might be able to get those parts from other Westfield bikes of that era eaisier than the early Miami. At a lesser cost too..


----------



## JohnnyBGD (May 23, 2020)

Thank you for the information.  It's all coming together now.  I am enjoying the search and discovery.......and everyones help at the Cabe!!


----------



## JohnnyBGD (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi, everybody.  I'm still seeking Westfield Miami Pre 1923 bike parts:
Need: 1. Sprocket T24 or 26 or? With Cups, bearings, retainer. 2. Dropstand. 3. Handlebar Gooseneck 4. Front fork bearings retainer, seats.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 5, 2020)

> Just started restoring my *1917 *Flying Merkel





> I'm seeking Westfield Miami *Pre 1923 *bike parts



Nice looking parts. Looks like a *1929-G* Westfield, (based on frame details and serial number).  Recommend that you measure the inside diameters for the bearing cups.
Westfield did use some *undersized *bearing cups for the head tube (31mm+) and bottom bracket (1.9"+), at one time.  Looks similar to my 1927-E and 1930-H Westfield frames.
Westfield also used a Double-D drive crankset; these had an odd coarse thread 20-tpi bearing cones, which are no longer made.


> I'm thinking 1929 Westfield built. V/r Shawn



The pre-1923 timeframe was only mentioned, because Miami Cycle Mfg. Co. ceased to exist about that time; not to infer your bike was pre-1923. Welcome to the CABE.


----------



## Sarge7 (Feb 15, 2022)

JohnnyBGD said:


> Hi, everybody.  I'm still seeking Westfield Miami Pre 1923 bike parts:
> Need: 1. Sprocket T24 or 26 or? With Cups, bearings, retainer. 2. Dropstand. 3. Handlebar Gooseneck 4. Front fork bearings retainer, seats.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Sarge7 (Feb 15, 2022)

The sprocket is 26T
28” wheels very straight


----------

